# Mentor Lagoons



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is the fishing there open to the public? I remember there being a gate to get in...


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

It's open to the public by the boat ramp. The gates are still there.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

ok cool, thanks!


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

imadawg22 said:


> ok cool, thanks!


offshoreracingmentor.com--- just a FYI if you're planning a trip this week end-power boat races off Mentor Headlands-these guys don't troll


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I heard there was a fishable population of pike in there?


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

We have caught multiple pike in the lagoons.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Where is the best area(s) to fish in the M lagoons? I've tried in the area around the boat ramp but never any success. I do have a kayak if that would help get to better fishing area over there.
Thanks!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You almost have to have a kayak to get good fishing access.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

We catch them wherever you have a weed line, lillypads. Everyone we have caught has been while fishing for bass


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

For my Son said:


> We catch them wherever you have a weed line, lillypads. Everyone we have caught has been while fishing for bass


*any crappie in dem pads this time of year?*


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Speaking of mentor. Anyone ever fished that lake behind presidents park? I'm guessing bass and pan fish but I am wondering about the catfish and carp population.


----------



## felony44 (Oct 13, 2015)

Slick you mean Vets Park? They stock it twice a year with Trout April and Oct/Nov it’s listed on OFNR site. There are catfish and carp a lot of small Gills. They also stock Large mouth


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

felony44 said:


> Slick you mean Vets Park? They stock it twice a year with Trout April and Oct/Nov it’s listed on OFNR site. There are catfish and carp a lot of small Gills. They also stock Large mouth



No....google presidents park in mentor. You will see what I am Talking about


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I live in Mentor and drive past there everyday. Always wondered but never tried it.


----------



## HogCatchin (Oct 24, 2017)

My house actually backups to Vets park so I get a chance to fish it daily. Right now the pond is low and is covered by grass almost to the surface in over half the areas. It makes it very difficult to throw any type of moving bait with treble hooks. If you want to try your luck at it go early and find lilies.. throw a frog around. Most of my catches this year have been on a 4/0 weightless fluke. Just flat out been tough. Poachers are really bad at the moment there...which probably doesn't help the cause.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

mosquitopat said:


> *any crappie in dem pads this time of year?*


We have never caught any crappie in the Lilly pads but we are always targeting bass.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

slick said:


> No....google presidents park in mentor. You will see what I am Talking about


There are catfish, bullhead, crappie, whitebass, largemouth bass and sunfish/bluegill have been caught in presidents park. But the fishing is extremely spotty and the only time we ever do any good there is when the water is high and we fish by the outlet. We live really close to the park but we don’t fish there often because we have been skunked more times then not.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Heard there are some huge carp in there


For my Son said:


> There are catfish, bullhead, crappie, whitebass, largemouth bass and sunfish/bluegill have been caught in presidents park. But the fishing is extremely spotty and the only time we ever do any good there is when the water is high and we fish by the outlet. We live really close to the park but we don’t fish there often because we have been skunked more times then not.


Heard there are some huge carp in there


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

For my Son said:


> There are catfish, bullhead, crappie, whitebass, largemouth bass and sunfish/bluegill have been caught in presidents park. But the fishing is extremely spotty and the only time we ever do any good there is when the water is high and we fish by the outlet. We live really close to the park but we don’t fish there often because we have been skunked more times then not.


By the way how do you get down to the lake itself? Is there a opening in the trees?


----------



## Walleyes&Buckeyes (Apr 19, 2014)

slick said:


> By the way how do you get down to the lake itself? Is there a opening in the trees?


If you are talking about the lagoons once you pull in over the little bridge go to the right. There is a walking path that will give you access to the lake not much to fish like being on a little beach. I agree with what the other guys have said best way to fish the lagoons is to be floating on the water with a small boat, kayak, or canoe


----------



## Walleyes&Buckeyes (Apr 19, 2014)

HogCatchin said:


> My house actually backups to Vets park so I get a chance to fish it daily. Right now the pond is low and is covered by grass almost to the surface in over half the areas. It makes it very difficult to throw any type of moving bait with treble hooks. If you want to try your luck at it go early and find lilies.. throw a frog around. Most of my catches this year have been on a 4/0 weightless fluke. Just flat out been tough. Poachers are really bad at the moment there...which probably doesn't help the cause.


 I live near veterans too and agree with you. Fished it April thru end of June great bass fishing then the lily and grass came in made it tough. I've seen the rangers come in at different times not sure if the guys that breaking the rules getting caught or not hope so good place to fish.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Walleyes&Buckeyes said:


> If you are talking about the lagoons once you pull in over the little bridge go to the right. There is a walking path that will give you access to the lake not much to fish like being on a little beach. I agree with what the other guys have said best way to fish the lagoons is to be floating on the water with a small boat, kayak, or canoe


No I was talking about the lake behind presidents park


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes if you walk west out of the park you can get down to the lake


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

For my Son said:


> We have caught multiple pike in the lagoons.


Can you suggest bait or lure that might produce in the lagoons? Thx!


----------



## bob 59 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fished president park years ago caught small bluegill and carp used to park on Tyler and walk under Rt. 2 seen someone waterskiing there when they first built Ohio st. Houses no idea how they got the boat in there


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

For my Son said:


> We catch them wherever you have a weed line, lillypads. Everyone we have caught has been while fishing for bass


I tried the lagoons for a couple hours [kayak]. I was able to find a lot of smaller bass 9"-10" but that was it. All of them caught on a 1/8oz RoadRunner with chartreuse 1" grub.
No sign of and Northerns this time. Will try again in Oct.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

My son Joe caught this over the weekend in the goons.


----------

